# Online Make N Take Group?



## BioHazardCustoms

I asked about this the other day, but thought it would be a good idea to post a thread about it. Do we have any members here who would be interested in an online make n take group? Something like Haunter's Hangout and Haunt Talk Mayhem, but focused on making a prop of some sort. 

Just off the top of my head, I'm thinking that this would require at minimum a computer that can play video, and that a person could carry on a conversation with. So, at minimum, you would need a microphone, speakers or headphones, and a decent connection. It would probably not hurt to have a camera, but I doubt it would be a necessity, as long as you could watch. 

I'm thinking that doing something like this once a month, would give people a chance to meet haunters from other parts of the world, while at the same time advancing the knowledge base. 

Since I am currently planning to do this on Google+ Hangouts, anyone who is interested would have to have a Google+ account (it's free). Unless I can find a free server that is dedicated to a video conferencing software, that's the best option I have come up with at the moment. 

If anyone else has ideas or input, please feel free to add to the discussion, or even start a signup list here. With Google+ Hangouts, you can only have 9 people on at a time, but you can have infinite viewers.


----------



## Wildcat

Very cool idea. I think there would be some interest in this. Not everyone lives within range of a M&T and this would be a great way to fill the void.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wildcat said:


> Very cool idea. I think there would be some interest in this. Not everyone lives within range of a M&T and this would be a great way to fill the void.


Yeah, that's what gave me the idea. The nearest make n take to me is a 10 hour drive, and I have wanted to attend one for a long time. I've tried to organize one here, but it always ends up that too many people have conflicts with the scheduling, so I gave up on that. I figured I would try to organize one for Thursday nights, once Deoblo85 and Jwal47111 end their "season" of Haunter's Hangout, and we could start doing that. Kind of like The Walking Dead just ended the season, and will be back on in October.


----------



## Onewish1

I would be into it


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I would like to give it a whirl Bio... Great idea!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Count me in


----------



## halstaff

We've done several online projects on HaunTech, our Wednesday night video chat which is open to anyone. Having a video camera really helps the build process plus it has the added benefit of letting you put a face to a voice which really brings the group together.


----------



## Blackrose1978

That is such a good idea. Ipads are a good tool too. My son does facetime with friends that has video and voice chat on it. 
halstaff: what is the link to HaunTech?


----------



## halstaff

Here's the link to our online video chat dealing with all things related to animating your props - http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/
One of the group, Ramathltal, made a video with some hints on getting logged in and activating your microphone and camera. You can check it out here -


----------



## scarynoyes

I would love the opportunity to be part of a virtual make and take group


----------



## QueenRuby2002

As for an online MnT I would be happy to join. You would have to decide on the prop your building ahead of time and get a parts list and tools list out a couple weeks before hand or even have it at the end of each mounth as in, next mounth we are doing this plese have this ready and vote for what we do two mounths from now. And yes you need a tool listing youd be amazed what tools I don't have.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm scheduling a planning meeting for the 15th of this month at 6pm Central time. If anyone is interested in joining that meeting, please pm me your email address so I can send you an invitation to it. 
Thanks!
James


----------



## Joiseygal

I just tried out the big blue site yesterday. It worked pretty good! I would like to attend a few online Make and Takes in the future!


----------



## Onewish1

big blue is very nice


----------



## CrazedHaunter

big blue? is that what I was watching you guys on last night after Haunter Hangout? seems to me it would work. how many people can be on at the sametime?


----------



## Onewish1

http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I don't know what the limit is on big blue. I know on anymeeting.com, you can have up to 200. Plus people can call in to ask questions if they don't have a camera or microphone for their computer. When you set up a meeting, it gives you a conference call number for people to call. When they call in, the moderator gets a popup that lets him/her know that someone is calling in, so the person doesn't get stuck on hold for a long time.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thanks Onewish1, checked it out looks good but have to use my laptop with it. Anymeeting I can do with my IPad but have to call in to speak which is okay cuz I can't stand the sound of my own voice.


----------



## Onewish1

yeah a head set is a must


----------



## ATLfun

I guess the internet make take group idea has lost some steam. I would love to participate. I am not sure that there will ever be enough Georgia members to make a group for my state.


----------



## hpropman

It sounds like a fun idea but how would the logistics of it work? How will you handle questions with a lot of people on it can get confusing. Please do not get me wrong I love the idea I just do not want anyone to feel frustrated or left out if they can not get there questioned answered. The moderation etiquette will need to be worked out so that this does not happen. Just my thoughts to make sure that this is a positive experience for everyone.


----------



## ATLfun

I am not concerned about too many people, since one has never taken flight. I am just thinking that it would be fun if three or four people worked on the same project.

I would think that it would need to be more mechanical than artsy. I would imagine that a pneumatic or animatronic kit build would work.

For example if Spider Hill comes out with the Swaying Zombie kit soon, then I would think it would be cool to have three or four people working on it during the same week or weekend. That way we could compare notes on the build and help each other out.



.


----------



## ATLfun

I will be working on my zombie swaying kit this weekend, if anyone happens to have one and wants to converse about it on the line. (vince vaughn saying)


----------



## Onewish1

If I am free when you are doing work.. sure


----------



## Pumpkin5

ATLfun said:


> I will be working on my zombie swaying kit this weekend, if anyone happens to have one and wants to converse about it on the line. (vince vaughn saying)


:jol:Hey ATL, did you get the kit from Spiderworks? If so, it will be a quick build...it will take you like 15 minutes tops to put it together. (unless of course there are a lot of commercial breaks.)


----------

